# Early Season Waders



## jgsanders (Jul 9, 2015)

Anyone have a good suggestion on a tough/lasting pair of early season waders? Not junk, not too thick/hot, but not outrageous in price is what I have in mind.


----------



## JamesTannery (Jul 29, 2006)

I have a pair of cabelas dry-plus waders that I know I've had at least 5 years that have held up well. I use them most of the season down here in Texas. Very comfortable.


----------



## 1gunner (Jan 28, 2015)

I second the Cabelas Dry-Plus. Even comfortable in 60 degree temps that we see here in Florida during the season.


----------



## DavidC (Feb 2, 2015)

I have a pair of Herters breathable waders. Great for teal and early part of duck season, but as for keeping you warm in cold weather, they're "no bueno." I wouldn't bust brush in them, either. However, a repair I made in mine from a barbed wire fence accident has held up well.


----------



## Rick Hall (Jan 21, 2003)

I'm another who's had good service from Cabela's Dry Plus "breathables": about as cool as you're going to find for our Louisiana early season, and anything more than old duo-therm(?) long johns and jeans has been more insulation than I could stand under them when temps fell into the 20s. (Liked to boiled with heavy fleece wader britches under them then.)


----------

